# Interceptor for dogs



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

*Interceptor for dogs-closed*

anyone currently using it my vet has some but i am worried that they are boxes that were recalled.i cannot give my dog heartdard plus her tummy gets upset loose stool and vomits it 24 hours later.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Interceptor was not recalled, but it is on back order at the moment. The human side of the plant was shut down so they had to stop production on the dog side as well. It should be fine to give.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

ok thanks for the response


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes Interceptor & Sentinel are great.

Very sad they won't be making them anymore.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

are they flavored with beef cause i think my girl is allergic to beef sad if they are i won't be able to give them to her will have to get my money back.Or is it ok to give since its only once a month she itched alot when i gave her a bullysticks so i am guessing she my be allergic.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

The sentinel is beef-flavored, I believe. I don't know about interceptor. My vet recommended using Advantage Multi for Lacey as she isn't allergic to Advantage and doesn't like tablets or chews.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

We use Advantage Multi too, no ill reactions so far...I`ve been using it for a few 
years now. I used to like to use it 6 months out of the year and then switch to
Sentinel, now we are doing Advantage Multi all year long.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> We use Advantage Multi too, no ill reactions so far...I`ve been using it for a few
> years now. I used to like to use it 6 months out of the year and then switch to
> Sentinel, now we are doing Advantage Multi all year long.


LS, have you used a multi wormer on Bella? I'm just curious because we use Interceptor with Odie and the whole day after I gave it to her last time she just seemed ill. I'm wondering if it's because it's the same dose that a larger dog would have, or if that matters at all.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> LS, have you used a multi wormer on Bella? I'm just curious because we use Interceptor with Odie and the whole day after I gave it to her last time she just seemed ill. I'm wondering if it's because it's the same dose that a larger dog would have, or if that matters at all.



Yes I do! She has no ill effects at all. I do treat all my pups on full tummies
though, whether it is a topical or oral treatment. You know, I used to think
that the oral treatments were best, since the topical contains pesticide and
all, but my vet(great vet, family friend and fellow rescuer) explained it this
way...he says that he prefers topical since the oral goes into the digestive
system and does who knows what after prolonged use, he says he treats
his own dogs only topically, never orally. It makes sense to me, treating
through skin does sound a little safer than through tummy...He says Advantage
Multi gives much better results too. I've used Advantage Multi on dogs of
all ages and sizes, never had a problem, it always worked perfectly too.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

don't they have different dosages lol.all vets have different opinions mine told me she prefers pills lol.i think they need to make them unflavored.vets here really try to get you to put the parvo shots yearly i skipped them for now until i can find one that does titters.They also want to get us to use them heartworms year around when i have not even seem them around as much as when i was a kid.i ask many owners and they don't even give them to the outside dogs here.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Yes I do! She has no ill effects at all. I do treat all my pups on full tummies
> though, whether it is a topical or oral treatment. You know, I used to think
> that the oral treatments were best, since the topical contains pesticide and
> all, but my vet(great vet, family friend and fellow rescuer) explained it this
> ...


Hmmmm... that is interesting. I'm going to ask our vet about topical next time we visit! Do you still deworm in the winter months? I just googled topical and I came across this pit bull forum, and the people are so mean to each other. Someone just asked a simple question about worming and by the end of the first page, someone's already called another person an idiot. So glad we have such an intelligent and civilized community on chihuahua people!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

princess_ella said:


> don't they have different dosages lol.all vets have different opinions mine told me she prefers pills lol.i think they need to make them unflavored


Yes, but if they were unflavored they would taste like yucky chemicals!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Was going to add that Odie seems to have a fairly sensitive stomach, so topical might be a better option for her.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

missy_r said:


> Yes, but if they were unflavored they would taste like yucky chemicals!


yes you are probably right maybe they should offer a variety of flavors since they are many dogs with allergies.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Was going to add that Odie seems to have a fairly sensitive stomach, so topical might be a better option for her.


what did the interceptor caused Odie if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Hmmmm... that is interesting. I'm going to ask our vet about topical next time we visit! Do you still deworm in the winter months? I just googled topical and I came across this pit bull forum, and the people are so mean to each other. Someone just asked a simple question about worming and by the end of the first page, someone's already called another person an idiot. So glad we have such an intelligent and civilized community on chihuahua people!



Yes I do treat them in winter also. As you know my guys walk A LOT, meet many
dogs, go to nature type places, so are exposed to things all year long. My vet
agreed saying the only thing they are not exposed to in winter is fleas...I said
yeah right, we live in a building with lots of dog owners and carpets in every
hallway...there are fleas. Not many folks treat their dogs around here, so we
protect ourselves from whatever they are carrying. Advantage Multi comes in
a 3-9lbs dosage by the way.

And yes we are lucky on this forum, folks are polite & respectful. 
I think it's crazy to fight, we are all dog lovers after all, we all
want what's best.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

princess_ella said:


> what did the interceptor caused Odie if you don't mind me asking?


She had diarrhea and just seemed not her normal self. I use the dosage that's for dogs up to 10 lbs I believe.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

princess_ella said:


> don't they have different dosages lol.all vets have different opinions mine told me she prefers pills lol.i think they need to make them unflavored.vets here really try to get you to put the parvo shots yearly i skipped them for now until i can find one that does titters.They also want to get us to use them heartworms year around when i have not even seem them around as much as when i was a kid.i ask many owners and they don't even give them to the outside dogs here.



With these "all in one" type of treatments I think you really need to examine
your dog's situation. For example a Chi that rarely goes out, is mostly indoors
and does not have contact with wildlife or other dogs does not necessarily
need it. But in our case, where my dogs walk 4 times per day, in dog parks,
trails, forests, fields, etc, are exposed to all kinds + the rescues that we take
in, it is a must. Take Bella for example, she got here with mange & worms,
I would have ended up with 4 sick dogs if they weren't getting treated.


By the way Advantage Multi is a big part of Bella's recovery. She had mange
on her ears and neck, it wasn't very severe as it hasn't spread to the rest
of her body, but there was no more hair on her ears. She's back to normal
now, we did Advantage treatments, raw diet, low stress and Cade oil baths.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

KrystalLeigh said:


> She had diarrhea and just seemed not her normal self. I use the dosage that's for dogs up to 10 lbs I believe.


my dog had loose stools on the heartgard plus not sure if its the beef flavoring or what i was told to give half today and half tomorrow but will call to ask to speak to vet instead tomorrow.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Today at work I learned that the beef flavored tablets do not actually contain beef. It is just a combination of flavorings... So the tummy problems aren't because of the flavor


----------

